# What do you put on your key chain



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

Without having a 5 lbs key chain . What do you put on your key chain for survival ?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I only have two keys on a ring. Once, about ten years ago, I had a big key chain with keys to everything, including the locks to the shed etc, and from putting this heavy load in the ignition, it broke it, and had to be replaced. I m a woman, and I keep a gun, flashlight, multitool, flash light, flint and steel, water purification tablets, mini screw driver and Im sure more tiny survival items in my purse. Purse is not huge, but I don't carry around a bunch of makeup and hairspray LOL


----------



## mooman (May 19, 2008)

I HATE having a bulky key chain so I just have one of those little 2in swiss army knives. Sometimes amazing how versatile those things are. For working around the homestead I have a basic leatherman I slip in the side pocket of my dickies. Probably not great for a survival situation, but if I was leaving civilization for any length of time I would be better prepared.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I only have two keys and a tiny flashlight on my keychain, because I've also heard of it being bad for the ignition to have a load hanging there. But I have a fully stocked purse with me all the time - handgun, food, water, meds, multitool, pocket knife, phone, lighter, whistle, hand sanitizer, flashlight, etc.


----------



## Chazz (Dec 14, 2012)

12 keys and a mini flashlight on my key ring. Nine of those are used daily between home,work and my truck. Other three are for my shed and a couple safes. Also keep a pocket knife in one front pocket of my jeans and a Gerber multi-tool in the other at all times.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

I have a little clipon multitool, more to help with finding my keys than anything. Full size multitool, folding knife, lighter and pen and pencil in one of the heavier Kunys cell phone holsters on my belt and if I'm around the farm my fixed knife too


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

Kuny looks like a maybe for me . Not comfortable with keys outside of pant pocket . Looking at a leatherman + ? .


----------



## lordoftheweeds (Dec 27, 2012)

A p-38, same one that I've carried since 1979


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I have keys on my key chain; 4 of them. you don't want anything heavy on your ignition or you risk breaking it. in the old days it was only a couple of bucks and 15 minutes and you could change it, now its going to cost you close to $400 to have someone disassemble the dash and replace the 'computer coded to your key' ignition switch.
better to have a leatherman on your belt and flashlights placed where you need them.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I keep my car key on a snap ring (cheap carabiner) by itself. I keep my house keys, work key on another ring along with a Leatherman Micra, which is a tiny utility tool about 2.5 inch long. No plier tool, but it has small scissors, tweezers, small screwdriver tools, bottle opener, nail file/cleaning tool (works great for pulling staples) and a small knife blade. I'm on my third one. Lost the other two. I use it every day. Only thing I wish it had is a can opener, but that can be fixed with a P38 can opener.

I have other stuff in my commuter bag like knife, multitool, cheap poncho, stuff like that.

I hope that helps.

Have a good day!


----------



## Piney Woods (Jul 5, 2006)

What are your preferences for a multi-tool? Is Swiss Army knife the best?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Here's what I use for a key chain... A laundry pin... Just put my ring though the spring hole at the end with a few keys.. Been using one for well over 25 years.. 

I love I can slip the pin into my back pocket and leave the keys out.. or clip it to my belt loop... The pointy end has some uses, along with a weapon if need be, and best yet, the TSA has never looked twice at it going through security...


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have the keys to two autos, two sheds, two padlocks and a mailbox key. Then I have 2 of those store thank you cards, and a little thing where you can hang your keys on the edge of the purse.


----------



## vegascowgirl (Sep 19, 2004)

like most have said here, I keep most everything I need on my belt or in my pocket/purse. My keychain is fairly long braided paracord on which I carry 3 keys and one sm solar flashlight.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I have keys on my keychain. I carry a small flashlight & a pocketknife in my jeans all the time. I wear my survivor bracelet all the time. I make those if anyone wants one.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I only put a max of 3 keys per key ring and put all my keys on a spring clip . On the clip I also store a P-38 can opener, miniature Swiss army knife , a miniature leatherman and a mini single LED flashlight about the size of a .22 mag cartridge that I often use to inspect firearm bores as it fits nicely inside an ejector breech to backlight the barrel.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

Beagle, what do you do when someone steals your purse? They now have you gun, keys to your house, I'D for the address, etc.... 

To answer the OP. I've got a few keys amd a Photon Micro-II Pro. I highly recommend them. You can light a room with something the size of a quart.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I have a house key plus a clip to put on the key to the vehicle I am driving, plus a small led flashlight and a whistle. I keep a flashlight, nail clippers, eyeglass repair kit and pocketknife in my purse, have a multitool in each of the glove boxes, plus our vehicles each have a BOB, first aid kit and tool box. I carry keys to other things separately (ie church keys and RV keys are on their own rings) that are carried when needed.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I have my keys on one side (big plastic car key and the 7 other keys I need) and on the other side are all the plastic store cards that fit on a key chain. That way I always know I have them.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

nothing additional on the key ring maybe a whistle the small tube style 

the one thing i have been thinking of adding to my daily carry items is a pair of , rubber gloves


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> nothing additional on the key ring maybe a whistle the small tube style
> 
> the one thing i have been thinking of adding to my daily carry items is a pair of , rubber gloves


I keep those in the door of my minivan. The time I've really needed them was for when I was driving and came upon car accidents. So now they are stocked there along with large gauze pads.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I was just thinking, last vacation we took we rented a car where the key stays in your pocket - no ignition. just press a button (the key has to be within a couple feet of the dash)

In that case you could hang anything on the chain.

*and yes I did have to ask the rental place how it worked.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Annsni said:


> I keep those in the door of my minivan. The time I've really needed them was for when I was driving and came upon car accidents. So now they are stocked there along with large gauze pads.


I do a bunch of volunteer work and at some of the camps it feels like we are constantly fixing some one up , minor burns , cuts , scrapes and such , although when at a camp we carry a med kit everywhere.


----------

